

Is Crossbar.io the Future of Python Web Apps? - sametmax
http://tavendo.com/blog/post/is-crossbar-the-future-of-python-web-apps/

======
sametmax
Funny, the reddit post
([http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/27d0km/is_crossbario...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/27d0km/is_crossbario_the_future_of_python_web_apps/))
was really active, and this one is completly dead. Are the communities from
both sites so linked I commited some kind of double posting without knowing it
?

